
FOSDEM 2017 talks recordings available (500+) for viewing (.mp4 and .webm) - rdslw
http://video.fosdem.org/2017/
======
zoobab
Well, half of the talks are actually released.

Still don't understand why it takes so much time to cut a video and add a
banner in the first 10 seconds.

